# Middle name for Thor



## JackiePed

Keep in mind, I'm not asking if you like the name Thor :) I already know there are strong reactions to this name. So if you hate the name, just don't tell me :winkwink: (I've seen women on other forums get ripped apart for considering the name Thor... rude!) We also decided that we do not want to make Thor the middle name, so no need to suggest that either. I've thought of it, and we decided that if we want to call him Thor, it needs to be his first name. He can always fall back on his middle name if he runs for Senate or becomes a published University research lead. 

But I'm curious what middle names go well.... Husband likes Thor Alexander. I think that Thor goes well with a name that starts with a short A sound, an N sound, a D sound, an L sound.... maybe others.... 
and I think it will sound best with a name that has at least 3 syllables.

Any ideas that sound better or as good as Thor Alexander?

Also, while I'm on it... if we DID consider making his first name a 'full name' that had 'Thor' as a nickname, like Thorin... what would you suggest? I really like Thorin, but my husband says it's dumb to have Thorin and Lauren (dd is name Lauren already). Thorodin... kind of funny since Odin is Thor's father in the myth... but looks awkward. Can't do Thorton... too close to SIL's last name "Thornton". He could be Gunthor or Luthor... but honestly I think putting 'Thor' at the end of the name takes away from the coolness of having Thor for a name. 

any other 'full name' ideas?


----------



## JackiePed

Hmmm... what about Thorsten?..... or Thorston....Thorstan? Thorstin?.....


----------



## JackiePed

Nahhh nevermind. the -sten names seem to just soften it too much.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i havent a clue babe but with a short 1 sylable 1st name i think the middle name has to be 2 or sounds better as 2, same as if you have a 1 sylable last name i think it sounds better with 2 sylable 1st name.

if you like thor then just keep it as thor rather than adding extra bits to it x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

how are you pronouncing thor?

th aw??


----------



## Button#

I think Alexander is pretty hard to top for a middle name but how about

Benjamin
Alastair
Gregory
Julius
Archer

I also agree with the PP if you're set on Thor for a first name then have Thor, the only other suggestion I can make is Theodore but you risk people shortening it to Theo rather than Thor even if you try and push the nickname.


----------



## JackiePed

Button# said:


> I think Alexander is pretty hard to top for a middle name but how about
> 
> Benjamin
> Alastair
> Gregory
> Julius
> Archer
> 
> I also agree with the PP if you're set on Thor for a first name then have Thor, the only other suggestion I can make is Theodore but you risk people shortening it to Theo rather than Thor even if you try and push the nickname.

Thanks for those suggestions! ...and you're right ...--- Theo...... ew. :winkwink:


----------



## JackiePed

mummy.wannabe said:


> how are you pronouncing thor?
> 
> th aw??

It will be pronounced exactly as it looks phonetically (in the U.S.) ... so with a "Th" sound, followed by "or"... the 'r' at the end will be pronounced. Like, it will rhyme with "door", and "four", and "more". :)


----------



## maggieme

I don't have any suggestion, just didn't want to read and run. My husbands friend wanted to name his son Thor, but his wife wouldn't allow it and it may end up as a nickname to her dismay. My husband also goes to a comic book store where a guys name is Thor. People gave us grief at first for choosing to name our son Loki, but everyone who did at the time now say it is the perfect name for him and couldn't imagine him with a different name. If you're set on Thor, don't change anything. As a side note, were contemplating Freya as a girls name this time around. I love seeing or reading about other people using those type names :)


----------



## BridieChild

My mother's cousin is Thor, nothing wrong with the name! 

How about

Thor Sebastian
Thor Addison
Thor Xavier


----------



## bassdesire

[QUOTE
But I'm curious what middle names go well.... Husband likes Thor Alexander. I think that Thor goes well with a name that starts with a short A sound, an N sound, a D sound, an L sound.... maybe others.... 
and I think it will sound best with a name that has at least 3 syllables[/QUOTE]

Good thinking! We have the same naming philosophy :)

Thor Andrew (only 2 syllables)
Thor Adrian
Thor Alistair
Thor Anthony

Thor Nathaniel
Thor Nathan
Thor Nicholas
Thor Newton
Thor Norton

Thor Daniel
Thor Darian
Thor Damien
Thor Dixon
Thor Duncan

Thor Lucas
Thor Laurence
Thor Lyndon

I really like Thor Nathaniel (the starting letters really work well together and aren't too similar)
I also like Thor Anthony and Thor Lyndon


----------



## bassdesire

So funny two of us picked Alistair--how random!


----------



## threebirds

Go with Thor :) great name!
Possible middle names:
Thor Magnus
Thor Patrick

I also like Thor Benjamin

good luck xx


----------



## Kimmylotta

Thor could be short for Thornton.

My DH just piped in with his middle name suggestion - Danger!

He likes that for a middle, but personally, I like Thor Alexander, I think that sounds great together. :)


----------



## lovie

I love the name!! well the scandinavian original, have you considered using tor? i think it sounds so great with the rrr at the end. I have tor and freja on my list for when i eventually get a baby to name :) i think we would have björn as a middle name as i feel if you have a short 1st name and a long middle name it kind of takes emphesis away from the 1st name. 

on another note i saw the cutest little baby vest in stockholm last week it was black and had "tor god of thunder" on it with funky picture... i was so tempted to buy it... I could allways give it away if i never found a peronal need for it hehe

x


----------



## JackiePed

Bassdesire-- I like Thor Nathaniel, too. Hubby likes Thor Xavier, but I feel like he needs a somewhat less unique middle name to fall back on, in case he feels like he needs that, career-wise.


----------



## JackiePed

Kimmylotta-- LOL.... Danger!
Can't use Thornton, because SIL's last name is Thornton. I do like the sound of Alexander though... Nice n strong. :)


----------



## katrus78

Love the name Thor!! Thor Alexander sounds really good together. My son's name is Erik Bjorn (had to pick a Norwegian name). I wanted to give him Bjorn as a first name but everyone said it was too weird, so I still regret making it a middle name. Thor is an awesome first name, just the way it is, short, strong and deep. Love it!


----------



## roc

I like Thor Alexander,2 strong names! 
And if you're looking for a name Thor could be short for, what about Theodore?


----------



## JackiePed

Well hubby hates the name Theodore, but I honestly don't blame him... I only think of Theodore the chipmunk, or Theo from the Cosby show!

I agree, Thor and Alexander are both strong names... like Alexander the Great.  This kid's gonna have alot to live up to.... LOL
I asked my husband, "What if he ends up one of those skinny, geeky kids and has to carry around a name as big as 'Thor'? :haha:


----------



## JackiePed

katrus78 said:


> Love the name Thor!! Thor Alexander sounds really good together. My son's name is Erik Bjorn (had to pick a Norwegian name). I wanted to give him Bjorn as a first name but everyone said it was too weird, so I still regret making it a middle name. Thor is an awesome first name, just the way it is, short, strong and deep. Love it!

It's good to hear that, so I don't chicken out. Some people just give me the most horrified look when I tell them we are considering Thor.


----------



## JackiePed

bassdesire said:


> Good thinking! We have the same naming philosophy :)
> 
> Thor Andrew (only 2 syllables)
> Thor Adrian
> Thor Alistair
> Thor Anthony
> 
> Thor Nathaniel
> Thor Nathan
> Thor Nicholas
> Thor Newton
> Thor Norton
> 
> Thor Daniel
> Thor Darian
> Thor Damien
> Thor Dixon
> Thor Duncan
> 
> Thor Lucas
> Thor Laurence
> Thor Lyndon
> 
> I really like Thor Nathaniel (the starting letters really work well together and aren't too similar)
> I also like Thor Anthony and Thor Lyndon

P.s. Bassdesire, I never did thank you for putting so much thought into giving me TONS of name ideas, THANK YOU!! :hugs:


----------



## Annamor

Firs i like the name Thor...
What about:

Thor Peter
Thor Aidan
Thor André
Thor August


----------



## discoclare

Love Thor. I met someone once whose son is called this and they have a daughter called Freya and a son named after another Norse god (but can't remember which one!). I think Thor Alexander sounds really good. Other "traditional" middles to go with Thor:

Thor Henry
Thor William
Thor Samuel
Thor Nicholas
Thor Matthew
Thor Oliver
Thor Frederick
Thor Christopher
Thor Jonathan
Thor Joseph
Thor Vincent
Thor Victor
Thor Elliot
Thor Edward
Thor Daniel


----------



## Sugarbaby

I like Thor too - Zeus is still a possibility for me but I get the same reaction as you!

For some reason 'I' middle names spring to mind when I hear Thor:

Thor Isaiah (my fave)
Thor Isaac
Thor Immanuel/Emmanuel
Thor Edison


----------



## Wirral_Kitty

How about just Thor...its a pretty powerful name and doesnt need anything to accompany it (imo) x


----------



## Indigo77

Thor Alexander....nothing else sounds right....
Theo Alexander would be even better! 
Just saying....


----------



## JellyBeann

Thor Michael
Thor Anderson
Thor William
Thor Franklin
Thor Daniel

I love Thor...My DH would never agree lol!


----------



## Cherrybinky

AMAZING name. I love Thorin though as well. What about Thorin Jory?


----------



## Cherrybinky

Sugarbaby said:


> I like Thor too - Zeus is still a possibility for me but I get the same reaction as you!
> 
> For some reason 'I' middle names spring to mind when I hear Thor:
> 
> Thor Isaiah (my fave)
> Thor Isaac
> Thor Immanuel/Emmanuel
> Thor Edison

Fantastic choices. I toyed with Zeus as well but weve gone for Zachary.

The Thor names there are also wicked. x


----------



## Saphira

Here are my suggestions:

Thor - Joseph
- Andrew
- Julian
- James
- Robert
- Adam
- Henry
- Michael
- Jacob

Good luck! Finding a suitable middle name can turn out to be even harder than finding the perfect first name I've found!


----------



## Saphira

By the way - love the name Thorsten. Here it's pronounced "Tore-sten". Would you pronounce it "TH-ore-sten"?


----------



## oaklvr

Thor is a good name! I call my son 'Tor' because his name is Torran.

I like Thor Alexander. Thor is strong enough to stand on it's own.

ETA: There's always Thorsen, which gets rid of the sounding like Lauren.


----------



## Piper84

The problem with Thor is it's such a strong name that almost any name coming after it sounds odd or unnecessary, especially if the middle name is something "modern" or from a completely different background. 

Is your background Scandinavian? Have you thought of another similar name to go after it, like Ragnar, Sigurd, Gunnar, Hallfred, Kodran?


----------



## JackiePed

Piper, our background is not Scandinavian (French-Canadian, and Danish), which is why I don't want to pair 'Thor' with a Scandinavian middle name as well.... then it's like us naming our son "Alejandro Gustavo" when we are nowhere near Latin. ;-) 
So that eliminates some of the (really cool) Scandinavian middle names.


----------



## JackiePed

Saphira said:


> By the way - love the name Thorsten. Here it's pronounced "Tore-sten". Would you pronounce it "TH-ore-sten"?

I think it would remain as "TH-ore-sten", simply because in the U.S. "Thor" is pronounced with the "TH"... so I'd need the full version to use the "TH" as well.

I think hubby is really hooked on keeping 'Thor' as the full name... and just allowing the middle name to be a more 'unremarkable' name if our little boy ever needs to 'tone it down' a little.  

Seems like Alexander is the winner so far.  Thor, God of Thunder... and Alexander The Great!

(Someone just recently told us "Do you know how many giant hammers you're going to receive as baby gifts...?") :rofl:


----------



## JackiePed

Annamor said:


> Firs i like the name Thor...
> What about:
> 
> Thor Peter
> Thor Aidan
> Thor André
> Thor August

Ok... I do have to say... Thor Andre is pretty darn cool.... :)


----------



## JackiePed

Sugarbaby said:


> I like Thor too - Zeus is still a possibility for me but I get the same reaction as you!
> 
> For some reason 'I' middle names spring to mind when I hear Thor:
> 
> Thor Isaiah (my fave)
> Thor Isaac
> Thor Immanuel/Emmanuel
> Thor Edison

You're right..... "I" names seem to flow easily following "Thor"...


----------



## JackiePed

Wirral_Kitty said:


> How about just Thor...its a pretty powerful name and doesnt need anything to accompany it (imo) x

You know... I just feel like a child's name is 'incomplete' without a middle name. Odd, huh? :)


----------



## JackiePed

Indigo77 said:


> Thor Alexander....nothing else sounds right....
> Theo Alexander would be even better!
> Just saying....

I think I agree, Indigo. Thor Alexander just seems right. 
No Theo, though.... makes me think of the Huxtables... ;)


----------



## lovie

JackiePed said:


> Saphira said:
> 
> 
> By the way - love the name Thorsten. Here it's pronounced "Tore-sten". Would you pronounce it "TH-ore-sten"?
> 
> I think it would remain as "TH-ore-sten", simply because in the U.S. "Thor" is pronounced with the "TH"... so I'd need the full version to use the "TH" as well.
> 
> I think hubby is really hooked on keeping 'Thor' as the full name... and just allowing the middle name to be a more 'unremarkable' name if our little boy ever needs to 'tone it down' a little.
> 
> Seems like Alexander is the winner so far.  Thor, God of Thunder... and Alexander The Great!
> 
> (Someone just recently told us "Do you know how many giant hammers you're going to receive as baby gifts...?") :rofl:Click to expand...

there are some beutifull Mjölner necklaces you can get, my OH has had that he has had since he was a child and he still wears it today. Maybe that could be a nice baby shower gift, or 1st birthday gift when the time comes.

your baby will be a little scandinavian with your danish background :) :flower:


----------



## Gitlost80

I have a 2.5 year old son named Thor.He is such a Delight! His Full Name is Thor Waylon Vulliety. I get some crazy looks when I first tell people his name, but most people LOVE it! My Thor has Long Blond hair w/ringlet curls and Blue eyes.He is very sweet and very strong. He is Danish from his Dads side.He has an uncle named Ivar, and a cousin named Zane :)


----------



## JackiePed

Hey, good to know!! People have told me, "I knew a Thor...". But you're the first person who has actually told me they HAVE a Thor!  we settled on Thor Alexander and I'm honestly alot more attached to the name now that I've been calling him Thor for the past 4 months.


----------



## Gitlost80

Get ready to have a Son that truly stands out in a crowd. Here is my Thor...
He is 1 yr old in the black and white photo,and the others are current.:flower: The top photo is when we were at Burning Man this year,thats why hes all dirty,lol.


[/ATTACH]
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## vaniilla

I think it's a lovely name, Thor was one of our name considerations when we expecting lo :flower: I think it works really well with Alexander :flower:


----------

